# Need Help Stopping Wood Thief!



## isipwater (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi,

I need help on what steps I should take to stop thieves stealing my wood.

I am still fairly new to burning wood. Last winter was my first season.

As recommended by several  Hearth members, I have been trying to get 3 years ahead since I have mostly red oak.

Part of my problem is that I live in a suburb and my house has 2 side yards as opposed to a front and back yard. As a result, my wood piles are easily noticeable by those passing by.

So, what suggestions do you have to stop this problem?

Here are some photos of my wood piles to better understand my situation:


----------



## porkchopexpress (Aug 23, 2014)

Do you have access to any claymores?  Night vision?
Can you make an IED?
Nothing worse than a thief...


----------



## 1kzwoman (Aug 23, 2014)

Not so friendly dog, fence, paint one end of splits


----------



## isipwater (Aug 23, 2014)

1kzwoman said:


> Not so friendly dog, fence, paint one end of splits


Yes, I do have two territorial terriers I am think of having sleep outside next to the pile.  To fence this yard would unfortunately cost around $1700 but 3 full days of labor so I am not inclinded to do this yet.  Tell me more about painting one of the splits?


----------



## isipwater (Aug 23, 2014)

porkchopexpress said:


> Do you have access to any claymores?  Night vision?
> Can you make an IED?
> Nothing worse than a thief...


no, no, and no...


----------



## highanddryinco (Aug 23, 2014)

Cabela's, Bass pro, Wally Mart....find an "on sale" game cam or two.
They work well and aren't too expensive. When you identify the thief and turn his photo or license number into the cops...make sure the judge orders community service. (As in bucking and splitting the remaining stack by hand) Much better than any trespassing fine.


----------



## isipwater (Aug 23, 2014)

highanddryinco said:


> Cabela's, Bass pro, Wally Mart....find an "on sale" game cam or two.
> They work well and aren't too expensive. When you identify the thief and turn his photo or license number into the cops...make sure the judge orders community service. (As in bucking and splitting the remaining stack by hand) Much better than any trespassing fine.


I could try this, I have never used one of these before.  Perhaps I could stick it up in a tree so the thief does not try to steel the cam as well.


----------



## Butcher (Aug 23, 2014)

Just a thought.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Q-SEE-Pr...n-4-Pack-QM6510B-4/205411707#customer_reviews


----------



## midfielder (Aug 23, 2014)

Really? How are they stealing it - backing their truck up to the piles and throwing it in, in the wee hours? Couldn't get away with that very easily where I live - has to make some noise.


----------



## highanddryinco (Aug 23, 2014)

Yep. Where I cut, there are a couple of summer camps not too far away with the occasional wandering youth. My buddy who owns the land has had a few minor trespass issues. He recently put up one cam on each end of the property. About $75 each. Batteries are supposed to last around six months. Most all of them on the market have IR flash for night time photos without the visible flash. At least he can go to the camps with photos and in most cases, have them handle the situation.


----------



## isipwater (Aug 23, 2014)

Butcher said:


> Just a thought.
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Q-SEE-Pr...n-4-Pack-QM6510B-4/205411707#customer_reviews


Yes, I have given some thought to this.  It is much cheaper than a fence! Thanks.


----------



## isipwater (Aug 23, 2014)

midfielder said:


> Really? How are they stealing it - backing their truck up to the piles and throwing it in, in the wee hours? Couldn't get away with that very easily where I live - has to make some noise.


It appears that they are stealing small amounts, most likely, by carrying off with it by hand.


----------



## Hogwildz (Aug 23, 2014)

Put the cameras up, and also a sign advising them to smile, as they are on camera, and will be prosecuted. Should stop that nonsense right quick.


----------



## isipwater (Aug 23, 2014)

Hogwildz said:


> Put the cameras up, and also a sign advising them to smile, as they are on camera, and will be prosecuted. Should stop that nonsense right quick.


I see a consensus building here.  Put up some signs, get some cameras, catch them, and prosecute them.


----------



## Hogwildz (Aug 23, 2014)

Bingo, end of problem.
Or put the cameras up, no sign, catch and prosecute.
Make sure you get the night cameras, as they are almost surely taking the wood under cover of the night.


----------



## Pennsyltucky Chris (Aug 23, 2014)

isipwater said:


> I see a consensus building here.  Put up some signs, get some cameras, catch them, and prosecute them.



That's what I "wood" do.

Fortunately for me, out in the country, the few neighbors I do have are burners.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 23, 2014)

I was thinking someone was taking my wood as well, turned out it was just the wood shrinking. One of my stacks that I marked has shrunk 3.5" since Nov. , it's 5' high, or was.


----------



## WES999 (Aug 23, 2014)

This would put a stop to it.


----------



## 1kzwoman (Aug 23, 2014)

isipwater said:


> Yes, I do have two territorial terriers I am think of having sleep outside next to the pile.  To fence this yard would unfortunately cost around $1700 but 3 full days of labor so I am not inclinded to do this yet.  Tell me more about painting one of the splits?


It make them easy to spot in someone else's yard, truck ,wood pile,  Will hopefully discourage neighbor borrowing. Just a quick pass with spray of your favorite unique color. Also take a quick photo of your stack after you paint. Will "prove" theft at least enough for discussion


----------



## 1kzwoman (Aug 23, 2014)

Perhaps a game camera if they don't steal it too! Also set a convenient stack of then nastiest smelling poorest quality  for burning wood where it's easily picked up  a few times of that pile they hopefully will quit


----------



## Studdlygoof (Aug 23, 2014)

My first thought is to drill a couple holes in some pre selected splits, insert a couple m80's and let revenge be your method to stop them. Then again I'm sure there would be some sort of legal ramifications coming your way when they exploded and burned a couple local teens getting their buzz on around a camp fire. Fencing in the entire yard is expensive, but could you fence off the wood pile?


----------



## Rossco (Aug 23, 2014)

Yeah I had some wood that sprouted legs. 

Turned out to be kids looking for fire pit wood. 

Now I throw some uglies and not so good pieces over the fence. It saves me taking that crap to the dump or smoking the street out with te fire pit. 

Not a solution thou. Maybe put a sign up, Firepit wood for sale, $10 a hand full.


----------



## isipwater (Aug 23, 2014)

Alright, so the two terriers are sleeping outside tonight, next the the firewood.  I have a baby monitor setup next to the dogs so I will hear them bark if I get some visitors.  Now I am thinking of relocating all of my firewood to my other side yard that is fenced in.  Not what I want to do but I am already tired of dealing with this.  If I have any updates, I will be sure to post them.


----------



## 1kzwoman (Aug 23, 2014)

isipwater said:


> Alright, so the two terriers are sleeping outside tonight, next the the firewood.  I have a baby monitor setup next to the dogs so I will hear them bark if I get some visitors.  Now I am thinking of relocating all of my firewood to my other side yard that is fenced in.  Not what I want to do but I am already tired of dealing with this.  If I have any updates, I will be sure to post them.



I'd loan ya my Aussie he's 85# of sh*t your pants viscous bark . A bit more convincing that a terrier. If he know ya he is a baby if he doesn't the messeges is clear. Hope you can solve the issue with out moving wood again. It seem to get moved enough at my house.
You might also add motion sensing flood lights to your stack area...great for those oops forgot to bring wood in runs


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Aug 23, 2014)

Wrap it in cheap chicken wire. Hardly be able to see it and most likely be to much work for someone to walk away with some wood.


----------



## Soundchasm (Aug 24, 2014)

I'd think as soon as it turned into the slightest amount of effort they'd quit.  Ambition is not a hallmark of sneakthieves.  Motion lights and then a camera.  Run a can of spraypaint on the top row and then you know when it's going on.  You can find out if it's weekends, etc.


----------



## toddnic (Aug 24, 2014)

Game Camera.....cheap and will get pics and video.


----------



## blades (Aug 24, 2014)

Meanest thing on earth, Geese


----------



## BobUrban (Aug 24, 2014)

Get some poison Ivy and rub it all over so really easy to access stuff - like soak it!!  Then let them take it 

Motion light and a camera or just a sign stating they are being digitally monitored should actually be deterrent enough for punks.


----------



## R'Lee (Aug 24, 2014)

ac/dc electric fence with just a few strands of wire


----------



## bluedogz (Aug 24, 2014)

WES999 said:


> This would put a stop to it.




I want one of these.  Nobody's stealing my wood... I just want one.


----------



## blades (Aug 25, 2014)

Problem is if we are proactive about protecting our material possessions- we become the bad person - I have yet to understand the logic( or lack there of) of that liberal reasoning.


----------



## mtbmike (Aug 25, 2014)

for car stereo thieves, i was shown to duct tape fish hooks around the back of the stereo. personally i never did that, i didn't want to meet the thief. .


----------



## R'Lee (Aug 25, 2014)

Personally,  I would be more than pleased to introduce myself to a thief on my property but, that is just me being myself.  I am confident his experience with me would be memorable.


----------



## mustash29 (Aug 25, 2014)

There were stories floating around last winter that went something like this:

Thieves case houses that have wood piles, watch to determine your work schedule, post a CL add.  When someone responds to the add they reply with a specific pick up time and say they will help load.  When buyer shows up at location, there are 2-4 shady characters who put the stacks into buyer's vehicle.....all while the homeowner is at work.


----------



## pma1123 (Aug 25, 2014)

I have a CCTV setup similar to what had been posted earlier in the thread and did a backyard/woodpile view for one of the open channels a couple months ago.  The camera is mounted about 30' high at the peak of my barn roof which gives a nice birds eye view of the backyard.  Even though I haven't needed to catch any wood thieves, it is interesting to see the glowing eyes (critters) that are magnetically attracted to the woodpile at night and trigger the motion sensor.  With the camera being 30' high, I don't know that I could get a clear license plate view or facial recognition with my setup; at best you could get a vehicle description and a time the incident occurred.  Which is still a lot better than coming home and seeing wood missing, and having nothing. 

Honestly, I would think a top cover tarp that's tied down well would be just inconvenient enough to turn away most thieves looking to get in/out quick  Being single stacked, a 4' wide logpile tarp would block the first few layers on top.  IMO, its a small price to pay to protect your hard work.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 25, 2014)

No issues with wood thieves here . . . but I spent a bit of money and put up Rab Motion Sensing Floodlights around the house for full coverage . . . figure I have more than just wood that I would rather not go missing.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Aug 26, 2014)

I'd be a happy man if thieves were to come to my house and all they got away with is some firewood. 
On the other hand, if I was a thief and got caught I'd feel pretty stupid if I ended up doing jail time and got a criminal record for a few arm loads of firewood.


----------



## KB007 (Aug 26, 2014)

I like the idea of putting up used targets from the rifle range on the sides of the wood stacks.  If you're handy electrically, put up a couple of motion sensor lights and tie in a digital recorder/player with a loop of a big Rottie barking that goes off as the lights go on.  That and some kind of game cam or budget security system.  I do the paint across the top of the stacks as I had an inkling some years ago that someone might have been grabbing a few splits (nayboor's kid) and it does give you reassurance if nothing else that nothing has changed by simply looking at the paint line looking for gaps or changes.


----------



## BCC_Burner (Aug 26, 2014)

KB007 said:


> I like the idea of putting up used targets from the rifle range on the sides of the wood stacks.  If you're handy electrically, put up a couple of motion sensor lights and tie in a digital recorder/player with a loop of a big Rottie barking that goes off as the lights go on.  That and some kind of game cam or budget security system.  I do the paint across the top of the stacks as I had an inkling some years ago that someone might have been grabbing a few splits (nayboor's kid) and it does give you reassurance if nothing else that nothing has changed by simply looking at the paint line looking for gaps or changes.



I don't like the idea of posting any warning to thieves or trespassers notifying them that I am armed.  I would rather they find that out when they're staring down the barrel.


----------



## bsruther (Aug 26, 2014)

I have one of these to let us know if someone is coming up the driveway. They are sensitive and take a little work to get properly positioned but work well. They have a long range and can sense anyone or anything coming near the area being monitored. A trail cam is nice, but by the time you look at the pics of your wood being stolen the perp will have already burned it, and unless it's a neighbor or someone familiar, what are you going to do?
http://www.amazon.com/Skylink-HA-43...id=1409058620&sr=8-7&keywords=driveway+sensor


----------



## Applesister (Aug 26, 2014)

By the time you get all your motion sensing stuff mounted and pointed and paid off the neighborhood kids will be bored with their pranks. A motion sensing floodlight could be handy for yourself at night in the winter bringing wood in and wont put you out as badly as installing techy security systems.


----------



## Silenced38 (Aug 26, 2014)

Id put a hot wire around it. One time with  that will be enough for anyone. If itll stop a horse itll stop a wood thief.


----------



## Craig S. (Aug 26, 2014)

Motion lights.  Light that area up like a ballpark.


----------



## 3fordasho (Aug 26, 2014)

Craig S. said:


> Motion lights.  Light that area up like a ballpark.


 

x3 or 4.  This is what I did, couple $10-15 fixtures and 2 65W floods in each.  Only stay on for minute or 5mn (selectable).  
Then if necessary cameras - they work well together, the light trips the cameras to record and you get a much better picture than just the IR in the camera.


----------



## mellow (Aug 28, 2014)

Anyone tried one of the flood lights with a camera built in?

http://www.amazon.com/Cooper-Lighti...1409239438&sr=8-1&keywords=flood+light+camera


----------



## wardk (Sep 2, 2014)

isipwater said:


> Alright, so the two terriers are sleeping outside tonight, next the the firewood.  I have a baby monitor setup next to the dogs so I will hear them bark if I get some visitors.  Now I am thinking of relocating all of my firewood to my other side yard that is fenced in.  Not what I want to do but I am already tired of dealing with this.  If I have any updates, I will be sure to post them.


Forget the dogs, when the baby monitor goes off have your paintball gun ready and unload on them, it works on our farm with stray dogs. We don't have to kill them and their owners know they have been somewhere they should not have been.


----------



## R'Lee (Sep 2, 2014)

In the old days,  my brother-in-law was known to use 12G rock-salt


----------



## Rossco (Sep 2, 2014)

I guess a 'Smile your on Camera' sign might do the trick.


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Sep 2, 2014)

R'Lee said:


> In the old days,  my brother-in-law was known to use 12G rock-salt



I got me some of the 12g rock salt in the back side as a teen. Hurt like hell, but I went back out of spite.


----------



## jaychino415 (Sep 4, 2014)

Put up a sign saying guarded by Smith & Wesson.


----------



## tsquini (Sep 4, 2014)

You can get one of these sound grenades. 
http://www.gokeyless.com/product/2390/mugger-stopper-plus

Hook up a trip line to pull the pin and set off the sound. It will let everyone know someone is taking your firewood.


----------



## Billybonfire (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi
Don't know if anything similar is available on your side of the pond but my buddy sometimes has poachers in his woods,
He sets these, seems to scare Em off -
http://www.shotgun-store.co.uk/alarm-mine-blank-firing-1026-p.asp


----------



## KindredSpiritzz (Sep 7, 2014)

http://www.gateopenersunlimited.com/product.asp?itemid=63&gclid=CKyng-Gaz8ACFQQSMwodCE0Azw

I had been thinking about using one of these for a similar purpose or hooking up motion lights and wiring them to an alarm in the house. Maybe just motion lights would be enough to keep them away. Would be the cheapest method anyways.


----------



## JTRock (Sep 7, 2014)

Just remember anything you do is a deterrent.  If someone wants something bad enough they are going to take it.

How about putting a sign up that says something like "Please stop taking my families heat supply" to convey a thought of shame and that you know it's being stolen. Maybe if you they know you know then they will be worried they are going to get caught


----------



## WES999 (Sep 7, 2014)

Imagen trying to steal wood and coming face to face with one of these guys.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 7, 2014)

1kzwoman said:


> A bit more convincing that a terrier



That all depends on the terrier


----------



## hoverwheel (Sep 7, 2014)

WES999 said:


> This would put a stop to it.



If you position it properly it will also take care of painting the end of your splits.


----------

